# When you're having an attack of D...



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

does turning down the lights or turning them off make you feel better? For some reason it does for me, and I don't know why.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

If I am having an attack i don't even think about the lights if they are on great if they aren't oh well LOL ...I don't get attacks at home though only when i leave the house so turning the lights off aren't really an option.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

At night time it does. I NEVER turn the light on in the middle of the night. Seems comforting somehow to have the D and pain in the middle of the night. That being said when I feel crummy I pull all the curtains shut. DH reckons I was a hobbit in a past life cause I like the dark so much


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to have the lights on. If I'm feeling icky before I go to sleep I make sure to turn on the bathroom light before I get into bed. I get worried that I won't be able to find my way in the dark. I really like the sun when I'm not feeling good. Some days I push my bed to the window and curl up in the sun. So I guess to answer your question lights make me feel better than the dark.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I usually prefer the dark when I'm sick...when I get sick, I get panicky and my temperature spikes up, so it's just cooler and more comfortable if its dark in my room or whatever. It makes me feel less claustrophobic too.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree, nice calm lighting for me seems to help. Than again sometimes nothing makes an IBS attack seem any better, just want it to end.


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

You know what I do when I feel gross? I dim the lights, light candles and incense and turn on the food network and think about what it would be like if i could actually eat that food.


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

Made me smile Rivendell!I miss food to! actually off work today because I had a sausage and raw onion sandwich yesterday! Not good this morning I tell ya! prob is I feel fine now I have been to the toilet 4 times







Would have gone to work but i work in a small office of me, one other guy and 5 girls, and the toilets are mixed! so a little embarrasing if im running in and out of them all morning. Anyway to the point! I find that Light, Sunlight if possible helps me! I feel the best during the summer where I can lay outside in the hot sun! hardly feel like i got IBS. The sun relaxes me so much! wish the UK weather was better!


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually Danny you bring up a good point, I too feel better a lot of the time when it's sunny and hot and I'm warm. I get cold so often and I've found that coldness makes my cramps and having to go to the bathroom much worse. Luckily i live in California. It's been 85 degrees the last two days. I wonder why weather affects me like that?


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

i would rather have soft light but if it's a choice btw bright light and dark i'd rather have the dark! and temperatures, too hot or too cold are both bad for me. especially in the bathroom! no wonder i couldn't stand halls..............


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

When im hot my tummy feels worse- summers are not good. I like lying in the dark though. And the shade. It makes me feel calmer- which might be why you feel better in the dark.I also understand the summer thing though- because generally people are much happier then because there is more of the lights that make us feel good. I like summer for my mood- but not for my tummy.Nikki


----------

